# Police: Family Using Kids To Rob Stores



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Group Recently Hit Target Store In Westborough_

*WESTBOROUGH, Mass. -- *A family is using their children to scam thousands of dollars out of local Target stores, according to police.

NewsCenter 5's Amalia Barreda reported that surveillance video showed a group of five people, including two children, entering the Target store on Route 9 in Westborough just before 5 p.m. on Dec. 12.

Three minutes later, the two adults and the female child appeared at the cash register trying to buy a roll of tape with a $10 bill. Westborough Police Chief Al Gordon said the woman then pulled out a $100 bill and asked for change in Spanish, which the cashier did not understand.

"The register is open. The female attempts to reach in to show the cashier what she's asking for. She'll then grab all the 20s out of the register," Gordon said. "She'll count out five 20s as if she's trying to make change for the $100, but with a slight of hand she takes the full amount out and she is taking the money and puts it in her pocketbook. She's taken about $960 from the register."

Westborough police said they are just beginning the investigation, but indications are that the group has been making Target stores a target in the area to the tune of $15,000. Gordon said the group has hit other stores for an additional $10,000.

Gordon said it's not just felony larceny charges the group is wanted for. He said this video showed them using the female child as a lookout while they pulled off their scam.

"That's certainly troubling to bring the children into this. If we can identify them, certainly, we will be dealing with the Department of Social Services," he said.

Anyone with information about the robbery is asked to call the Westborough police. 
_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

